
NPM's heavy-handed management prompts JavaScript code registry challenger - fock
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/25/npm_js_challenger/
======
lioeters
The Open-Registry

A JavaScript Package Registry funded, developed and maintained by the
community, for the community

[https://open-registry.dev/](https://open-registry.dev/)

~~~
fock
I hope, building a new package registry entails weeding out package-spam like
this: [https://github.com/sindresorhus/shebang-
regex](https://github.com/sindresorhus/shebang-regex)

~~~
lioeters
So true.. That module has 12 files, all of which to provide just 9 characters
of a regular expression.

Kinda sad to see that this new open registry hasn't attracted more attention -
especially considering all the people who have expressed strong reservations
about NPM in recent years.

The site itself has been posted on HN numerous times, perhaps it just hasn't
been lucky enough to get upvotes/comments.

